# Power Outage = Wireless Router Problems



## ExcellentDF (Nov 5, 2004)

a recent power outage resulted in no cable access to my modem or wireless router - I powered everything down, took the wireless router out of the equation and restarted - success but only for my desktop

now I have powered everything down, plugged the wireless router back in and there is "limited or no connectivity to local area connection 2" and when I "repair" it fails to renew IP address

did the power outage blow my D-Link or am I missing a step?

thanks much!


----------



## detoxdsl (Oct 22, 2006)

It may have, are you able to pull an ip address from the router ? Or better yet, had you changed any setting inside the router that may have possibly reset when the power went out ?


----------



## ExcellentDF (Nov 5, 2004)

I do not know how - thanks for the steps to check


----------



## ExcellentDF (Nov 5, 2004)

I do not thinks I have changed any of the settings - I just tried to replug everything in after the power outage - when there is no connectivity through the router, I have to power down and replug the ethernet from the router back into the modem and restart - it's kind of going back and forth....


----------



## detoxdsl (Oct 22, 2006)

Well what I ment was did you physically get into the router and change settings through the routers gateway ip address, if you don't know what I'm talking about then you probably didn't lol ... 

What you can do is try hard reseting your router, there is a little button on the back that says reset, if you take a pen or something that will fit, push the button in, kill the power and then plug the router back in holding the reset button for 15 seconds should reset the router back to its default settings, after all that you could try connecting the router

start>run>cmd>ipconfig /all

see what ip address is being assigned from the router


----------



## ExcellentDF (Nov 5, 2004)

the IP address being assigned is 169.254.188.150 - I'm thinking the DLink may be toast as the status light blinks at a steady rate - if I unplug the DLink and plug back in then all lights stay hard on - if I reset hold, unplug, replug, unhold reset, then the status light is on the steady blink

thanks for your help!


----------



## AAOExpert (Dec 13, 2005)

I believe depending on how long the router has been uplugged and it could of reset itself. Go into your router and make sure that the wireless is enabled on the router, sometimes when it resets it isnt.

Mike


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, since the router stores the parameters in EEPROM, it can be powered down for years and remember it's settings. I've dug my old D-Link DI-614+ out of the closet after months, and it still has all it's settings.


----------



## AAOExpert (Dec 13, 2005)

That is right some of them are like that. I am not sure because I have always used my Linksys Router, if others can do that. If it reset and he can not get anything he may need to go in and reconfigure his IP address. He might need to do this due to both the modem and the router having the same IP. I had to do that, it toke me 2 days to figure it out because I was looking for the complex answer


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I had a similar problem with a Linksys router, and ended up having to do a hard reset on it (back to factory defaults), and then reconfigure it from there. Luckily I had a backup config file on-hand, so reconfiguring it took 10 secs....


----------



## AAOExpert (Dec 13, 2005)

hey how do u save your configuration on a linksys router?

mike


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most routers have a place on a Tools menu where you can save and restore configurarions. Usually, it's close to the options for upgrading the firmware.


----------

